# Capsula fono-captora



## venon (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola que tal estoy en un proyecto a largo plazo estoy armando una tornamesa por ahora voy a usar una capsula y púa Ortofon Om5e

Pero me gustaría algún día llegar armar una por eso proyecto a largo plazo jeje 

Que elementos se requieren para armar la capsula  y como funciona 

Bueno un saludos a todos espero que no me saquen cagan…. jeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2010)

venon dijo:


> Hola que tal estoy en un proyecto a largo plazo estoy armando una tornamesa por ahora voy a usar una capsula y púa Ortofon Om5e
> Pero me gustaría algún día llegar armar una por eso proyecto a largo plazo jeje
> 
> *Que elementos se requieren para armar la capsula*


Años de experimentación y ensayos, tecnología para trabajar a nivel microscópico, capacidad para bobinar con alambre de algunos micrones.
Esto es para cápsulas del tipo MC, las de MM son relativamente más sencillas, pero no mucho.


> *y como funciona*


En la cápsula *MM* (*M*oving *M*agnet) la púa transmite el movimiento producto de leer el surco del disco a un minúsculo pero poderoso imán que se mueve frente a 2 bobinas, 
la tensión generada por estas bobinas excitadas por el imán es del orden de un par de mV.

En la cápsula *MC* (*M*oving *C*oil) la parte móvil son las 2 bobinas que se mueven dentro del campo magnético de 2 imanes, la tensión de salida es del orden de 0,5 mV.

Si bien la tensión que entrega este tipo de cápsula es mucho menor a las del tipo MM, son de superior calidad debido a que la masa en movimiento es mucho menor que en el caso de la MM, gracias a esto responden mucho mejor a las altas frecuencias encriptadas en el vinilo.


----------



## asherar (Mar 26, 2010)

Seguro que a alguien ya se le ha ocurrido, hacer un lector de discos de vinilo usando un puntero láser que reemplace a la viejas púas. 

Con un poco de ingenio ... y mucho trabajo, ... pero tal vez resulte más interesante que 
reinventar la rueda. Claro que gustos son gustos. 

Jeje, googleando ... 

ELP Laser TurnTable 

Como funciona


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 27, 2010)

buena informacion, pero solo dire ¿y las de cristal? esas son mas faciles


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> buena informacion, pero solo dire ¿y las de cristal? esas son mas faciles


Las piezo-eléctricas (Cristal) no cuentan como HiFi.


----------



## venon (Mar 27, 2010)

La verdad por como gira el mundo, me gustaria poder en carar un proyecto asi pero no encuentro mucha info del tema

Aca subo algo interesante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2010)

Las cerámicas eran un tanto mejorcitas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En una època la 9TAF y luego la 11TAF de Sonotone


----------



## venon (Mar 27, 2010)

alguien sabe algo de las cápsulas capacitivas


----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2010)

venon dijo:


> La verdad por como gira el mundo, me gustaria poder en carar un proyecto asi pero no encuentro mucha info del tema
> 
> Aca subo algo interesante



Para no andar bobinando con lupa deberías ver si consigues reciclar algún 
dispositivo ya existente. 
La fidelidad depende un poco bastante de qué tan fina sea la punta de la púa, 
según este enlace.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> La fidelidad depende un poco bastante de qué tan fina sea la punta de la púa.


 
Eso porque nunca te tocó afilarle las puas (agujas de acero) de la Vitrola de tu tia abuela .

Que con demasiada punta le sacaban virutilla a los discos esos de "pasta" de 78 RPM


----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2010)

Lindos aparatos:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2010)

En su momento existió una especie de "Guerra" sobre cual se supone sería la mejor forma de la púa, existían:
Cónicas, Bi-Cónicas, Elípticas, Bi-Elípticas, Multiradial  y por supuesto una lista de formas con el nombre de sus respectivos diseñadores, por ejemplo "Corte Shibata"


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 27, 2010)

perdon fogo, esque no dijeron que hablaban de ji-fí, porque de que son sencillas las piezoelectricas lo son, y de las vitrolas tambien contemos las vegetales


----------

